# strecken in krefeld ,moers, duisburg und 20km umkreis



## [email protected] (12. April 2004)

hi
kennt ihr evtl gute strecken in krefeld und ca 20km umgebung wenn ja könntet ihr wegbeschreibungen mal reinposten wollte mal was neues testen also alles trecken im berreich dual downhill und dirt
bilder davon sind auch wilkommen 

danke !


----------



## Dirt Gott (12. April 2004)

In Moers gibt es glaub ich auf der halde ( zeche) einen Downhill.
Wende dich mal an den "hocker" hier aus dem forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRAKTUR (6. Februar 2009)

ja da gibts zielich viele dhstrecken.

auf der rheinpreussenhalde...

ausserdem liegt díe halde an einem wald, da sind ziemlich gute spots drin!!!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. Februar 2009)

Frag mal im Ruhrgebiet, Niederrhein, Düsseldorf, Bergisches... Forum nach. Da dürften mehr Leute aus der angefragten Gegend zu finden sein.


----------



## reiner1 (7. Februar 2009)

Hi,

schau dir mal diese Seite an.
Ich habe mir vorige Tage die Strecke angesehen - Teufel in der Hölle!

http://www.hob-moers.de/index-Dateien/InratherBerg.htm

Klasse Seite!

Reiner


----------

